# my craigslist ad got flagged (pulled)



## Eric L

per the terms of use a seller may not:

w) post the same item or service in more than one classified category or
forum, or in more than one metropolitan area;

among other things.

heres the email I got...

Your posting has been flagged down by craigslist users.

Approximately 98% of postings removed by flagging are in violation of craigslist posting guidelines.

Please make sure you are abiding by all posted site rules, including our terms of use: 

http://www.craigslist.org/about/terms.of.use.html

If you need help figuring out why your posting was flagged, try asking other craigslist users in our flag help forum: http://forums.craigslist.org/?forumID=3. Include posting title, body, category, city, how often posted, any images, HTML markup, etc. 

If your posting was wrongly flagged down (2% of flagged ads are) please accept our apologies and feel free to repost.

Sorry for the hassle, and thanks for your understanding.


OK I kinda knew I was going against the grain by posting my car in the Sacramento and San Francisco sites...but who's it hurtin' and why would someone care?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Eric L said:
			
		

> per the terms of use a seller may not:
> 
> w) post the same item or service in more than one classified category or
> forum, or in more than one metropolitan area;
> 
> among other things.
> 
> heres the email I got...
> 
> Your posting has been flagged down by craigslist users.
> 
> Approximately 98% of postings removed by flagging are in violation of craigslist posting guidelines.
> 
> Please make sure you are abiding by all posted site rules, including our terms of use:
> 
> http://www.craigslist.org/about/terms.of.use.html
> 
> If you need help figuring out why your posting was flagged, try asking other craigslist users in our flag help forum: http://forums.craigslist.org/?forumID=3. Include posting title, body, category, city, how often posted, any images, HTML markup, etc.
> 
> If your posting was wrongly flagged down (2% of flagged ads are) please accept our apologies and feel free to repost.
> 
> Sorry for the hassle, and thanks for your understanding.
> 
> 
> OK I kinda knew I was going against the grain by posting my car in the Sacramento and San Francisco sites...but who's it hurtin' and why would someone care?


 
 That is the dumbest ass thing I have ever heard ! I often look at SF and also Sacramento looking for stuff . Why can't a person post in both ???    Lets tell them to go to hell and get drunk !!! I'll start first  !!!


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Some people flag posts to keep others from viewing them if it's something they want to buy. I've had several car ads flagged with no listing violations. If one person wants to do it, several different IP service address providers is all it takes.  Between Craigslist flagging system & the Ebay feedback system........They're both are a joke & need serious revamping..........and as long as both are still making them money............don't expect any big change anytime soon..........Tom


----------



## Junkman

How does Craigslist make there money??? They don't charge for anything the best that I can see.......


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Junkman said:
			
		

> How does Craigslist make there money??? They don't charge for anything the best that I can see.......


Craigslist fact sheet....Look at the bottom to see who owns 25 %............  	 
craigslist factsheet

Q: What is craigslist?
A: Local classifieds and forums for 450 cities worldwide - community moderated, and largely free.

Q: What can I find there?
A: Jobs, housing, goods, services, romance, local activities, advice - just about anything really.

Q: How did craigslist get started?
A: In early 1995, by Craig Newmark, in San Francisco, CA

Q: Is craigslist a nonprofit?
A: No, craigslist was incorporated as a for-profit in 1999.

Q: Why does craigslist still use a .ORG domain?
A: Our original domain, it symbolizes our service mission and non-corporate culture.

Q: How much traffic does craigslist get?
A: More than 5 billion page views per month

Q: How does that compare with other english-language sites?
A: craigslist is #7, behind yahoo, aol, microsoft, google, ebay, and news corp

Q: How many people use craigslist?
A: More than 15 million each month

Q: How many classified ads does craigslist receive?
A: craigslist users self-publish 14 million new classified ads each month

Q: How many job listings does craigslist receive?
A: More than 750,000 new job listings each month

Q: What about craigslist discussion forums?
A: More than 50 million user postings in 100 topical forums

Q: How many employees does craigslist have, and where are its offices located?
A: 23 of us work out of a victorian house in the Inner Sunset neighborhood of San Francisco

Q: How does craigslist support its operations?
A: By charging below-market fees for job ads in 7 cities and for broker apartment listings in NYC.

Q: How much are job ads?
A: $25 for NYC, LA, DC, Boston, Seattle, and San Diego, and $75 in SF.

Q: Who runs craigslist, Inc?
A: Jim Buckmaster has been president & CEO since late 2000.

Q: How many craigslist sites are there, when were they launched, and why is craigslist expanding?
A: Per user request, there are now 450 craigslist sites in all 50 US states, and over 50 countries:

    3/1995:	SF Bay Area
    6/2000:	Boston
    8/2000:	Chicago, Los Angeles, New York, Portland, San Diego, Seattle, Washington DC
    10/2000:	Sacramento
    4/2001:	Atlanta, Austin, Denver, Vancouver
    10/2002:	Miami, Minneapolis, Philadelphia, Phoenix
    4/2003:	Dallas, Detroit, Houston, London, Toronto
    11/2003:	Baltimore, Cleveland, Honolulu, Las Vegas, New Orleans, Pittsburgh, Raleigh, St. Louis, Tampa Bay
    1/2004:	Montreal, Providence
    2/2004:	Nashville, Charlotte, Cincinnati, Columbus, Fresno, Hartford, Indianapolis, Kansas City, Milwaukee, Norfolk, Orlando
    9/2004:	Albuquerque, Anchorage, Boise, Buffalo, Memphis, Salt Lake, Santa Barbara, Manchester, Edinburgh, Dublin, Melbourne, Sydney
    11/2004:	Albany, Amsterdam, Bangalore, Eugene, Inland Empire, Monterey Bay, Omaha, Orange County, Ottawa, Paris, Reno, San Antonio, Sao Paulo, Singapore, Spokane, Tokyo, Tucson, Tulsa
    1/2005:	Auckland, Bakersfield, Belfast, Berlin, Brisbane, Brussels, Burlington, Calgary, Cardiff, Des Moines, Edmonton, Glasgow, Jacksonville, Louisville, Richmond, Stockton, Winnipeg
    2/2005:	Birmingham UK, Buenos Aires, Columbia, Manila, Mexico City, Rome, Seoul
    3/2005:	Zurich
    4/2005:	Allentown, Barcelona, Birmingham AL, Cape Town, Delhi, Hong Kong, Lexington KY, Little Rock, Madison, Maine, Modesto, Mumbai, New Haven, New Jersey, Rochester, Shanghai, Stockholm, West Palm Beach, Wichita
    6/2005:	Adelaide AU, Ann Arbor, Asheville, Athens GR, Bangkok, Beijing, Champaign-Urbana, Charleston SC, Chico, Dayton, Delaware, El Paso, Florence IT, Fort Myers, Frankfurt, Geneva, Grand Rapids, Halifax, Harrisburg, Humboldt, Istanbul, Jackson MS, Jerusalem, Johanessburg, Lima Peru, Madrid, Milan, Moscow, Munich, New Hampshire, Oklahoma City, Osaka, Perth AU, Prague, Puerto Rico, Redding, Rio De Janeiro, San Luis Obispo, Santiago, Saskatoon, Syracuse NY, Tallahassee, Tel Aviv, Tijuana, Vienna, Western Massachusetts, Victoria BC, West Virginia
    7/2005:	Costa Rica, Montana, North Dakota, South Dakota, Wyoming
    9/2005:	Baton Rouge, Bristol UK, Chennai IN, Ithaca, Knoxville, Leeds UK, Liverpool UK, Mobile, Montgomery, Newcastle UK, Pensacola, Quebec, Savannah, Shreveport, Toledo
    1/2006:	Bellingham WA, Cairo Egypt, Chattanooga TN, Colorado Springs CO, Gainesville FL, Hamilton ON, Kitchener ON, Hyderabad India, Lansing MI, Medford OR, Oxford UK, Palm Springs CA, Santa Fe NM, Taipei China, Ventura CA
    6/2006:	springfield MO, columbia MO, rockford IL, peoria IL, springfield IL, quad cities IL/IA, fort wayne IN, evansville IN, south bend IN, bloomington IN, gulfport-biloxi MS, huntsville AL, salem OR, bend OR, london ON, windsor ON, fort lauderdale FL, sarasota FL, daytona beach FL, cape cod MA, worcester MA, green bay WI, eau claire WI, appleton-oshkosh WI, flagstaff AZ, yakima WA, utica NY, binghamton NY, hudson valley NY, long island NY, akron-canton OH, youngstown OH, greenville SC, myrtle beach SC, duluth MN, augusta GA, macon GA, athens GA, flint MI, saginaw MI, kalamazoo MI, upper peninsula MI, mcallen TX, beaumont TX, corpus christi TX, brownsville TX, lubbock TX, odessa TX, amarillo TX, waco TX, laredo TX, winston-salem NC, fayetteville NC, wilmington NC, erie PA, scranton PA, penn state PA, reading PA, lancaster PA, topeka KS, new london CT, lincoln NE, lafayette LA, lake charles LA, merced CA, south jersey NJ, fort collins CO, roanoke VA, charlottesville VA, blacksburg VA, provo UT, fayetteville AR, rocky mountains, micronesia, helsinki FI, warsaw PL, oslo NO, naples IT, jakarta ID, marseilles FR, kolkata IN, budapest HU, caracas VE, hamburg DE, pakistan, bangladesh, beirut LB, malaysia, panama, caribbean, portugal, christchurch NZ, wellington NZ, durban ZA, prince edward island, newfoundland, cote d'azur

Q: Why doesn't craigslist focus more on generating revenue?
A: We rely on local communities to suggest ways to make money without compromising craigslist.

*Q: Is there a connection between craigslist and eBay?
A: eBay acquired 25% of the equity in craigslist from a former shareholder in august of 2004. *


----------



## MadReferee

TOMLESCOEQUIP said:
			
		

> Craigslist fact sheet....Look at the bottom to see who owns 25 %............
> 
> *Q: Is there a connection between craigslist and eBay?*
> *A: eBay acquired 25% of the equity in craigslist from a former shareholder in august of 2004. *


And your point? 

Ebay has absolutely nothing to do with the policies and day to day operating procedures of CraigsList. This has been assured over and over again by both Craig and Buckmaster. 

The flagging issue in the original post has been in effect long before a disgruntled former employee sold his 25% share to Ebay. 

There have been many press releases and public statements by both Ebay and CraigsList about the Ebay acquisition of those shares. Just google a bit and you will find them.


----------



## California

Junkman said:
			
		

> How does Craigslist make there money??? They don't charge for anything the best that I can see.......


 Not all human enterprise is profit motivated. There are still people around who will start a project simply because they think it is the best way to improve the human condition. 

We expect to see improvement projects sponsored by a church or non profit but  some just appear spontaneously. craigslist is one of the few remnants of 60's idealism. Some of those ideas worked out, many didn't, but I think the world is a better place for the attempt.

See:
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070113/ap_on_re_us/human_be_in

Ebay, in contrast to craigslist, started with the intent of selling and trading collectibles at a minor profit then snowballed into the giant that we see today. The founder had a backgound in business development and immediately recognised that his hobby project had great potential. 

Craigslist and ebay are sinply different business models.


----------



## JimR

List your same item ads differently in different locations and they will not get flagged unless it is by some ding-a-ling who has nothing better to do.  I've been doing it with no problems so far.


----------

